# Mel Brooks wird für Lebenswerk ausgezeichnet



## Asselborn (6 Okt. 2012)

Das American Film Institute (AFI) zeichnet Mel Brooks mit dem Life Achievement Award aus. Ich finde ja, dass er an seine frühe Klasse ("Silent Movie", "Frankensteins Junior") nie mehr herangekommen ist und seine späteren Filme immer peinlicher wurden. Das Remake von Lubitschs "Be or not to be" war für mich der Tiefpunkt. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Gnurf (8 Okt. 2012)

Die Auszeichnung finde ich schon gerechtfertigt. Sicher, es waren auch weniger gute Filme dabei. Meine Favoriten von ihm sind Spaceballs und Robin Hood - Helden in Strumpfhosen. Dracula - Tot aber glücklich ging auch noch.


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (11 Okt. 2012)

Absolut gerechtfertigt in meinen Augen (wo ist mein Beitrag hin, in dem ich das schonmal erwähnt habe?). Mel Brooks ist ein toller Komödiant, auf ganz anderem Niveau als heutige Comedians. Spaceballs und Robin Hood sind tolle Meisterwerke, die ich immer wieder gerne anschaue.


----------

